# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Irani dhe Siria përgatiten për luftë kundër Izraelit

## King_Arthur

Kur lëvizjet e të rinjve pacifistë mendojnë se problemi më i madh është shpëtimi i planetit nga problemet e ambientit, kur të gjithë hapën sytë në momentin kur Obama tha fjalën luftë pa i rënë të fikët, vëmendja duhej drejtuar nga Lindja e Mesme, terreni prej nga secili mund të prodhojë versionin e vet të shpëtimit të botës, ngaqë aty po gatuhet shkatërrimi për pjesën tjetër të botës. Irani pardje u bë më agresiv në politikën e brendshme, në momentin kur sheshet e Teheranit po vishen jeshil nga dëshira për liri. Projeksioni është i qartë në politikën hegjemone të një vendi që kërkon Khalifatin në emër të Islamit. Së fundmi, shteti i Iranit dhe ai i Sirisë kanë firmosur një pakt këto ditë, fiks në kohën kur Irani po përballet me një presion ndërkombëtar, për shkak se ai po thotë një herë po e herën tjetër jo, e pastaj sërish, prapë po e pastaj jo; lidhur me gjasat e prodhimit së afërmim të bombës atomike.
Ky pakt është firmosur dy ditë më parë nga Ministri i Mbrojtjes, xhelati Ahmad Vahidi, si dhe kolegu i tij sirian, Ali Habib Mahmud, me synimin për të përballuar armiq të përbashkët dhe sfida, ose siç mund të kuptohet, Izraelin, për të cilin presidenti iranian Mahmoud Ahmadinejad ka thënë disa herë se duhet shkatërruar.
Duke lavdëruar Damaskun për potencialin e lartë në fushën ushtarake (që është bërë me investim nga Irani vetë), Vahidi ka thënë se është e natyrshme për një vend si Siria që ka si fqinj një grabitqar e kërcënues si Izraeli, të jetë gjithmonë gati kundër çdo agresioni armik. Të gjithë e dinë se lufta midis Izraelit dhe Sirisë në 67-n u përcaktua nga agresioni sirian dhe që ngushtica e Golanit u pushtua veç si kundërpërgjigje. E vërteta e sotme është se pakti ka si qëllim që të zbojë një sulm të Izraelit ndaj qendrave të pasurimit bërthamor të uraniumit, tani që Ajatollahët kanë zhgënjyer në bisedimet 5 plus 1, proces që kërkon një akord mbi pasurimin e uraniumit, e që SHBA-të kërcënojnë me sanksione të reja e më të efektshme për ekonominë e dobët të mullahëve të Teheranit. Flitet se ka ardhur koha (muajin e ardhshëm) për raundin e 4-t të sanksioneve ndaj Iranit. Dhe ka bërë shumë efekt që Obama në Oslo ka thënë fjalë të rënda kundrejt Teheranit. Tani, nëse ajatollahët, përballë këtij përçmimi, lidhin prapë një pakt ushtarak me Sirinë, mund të mendohet se duke hedhur poshtë projektet e luftës, Teherani po përgatitet të zgjerojë gjobëvënien me raketa Shihab dhe me centralet atomike, si dhe të konsolidojë pozicionin e vet, duke hyrë në luftë përmes Sirisë - një kunj shkrepëseje që do të digjte të gjithë mullarin e Lindjes së Mesme Islamike.
Ka pak ditë që vizita e presidentit libanez Michel Suleiman - deri dje një shpresë e qeverisjes së moderuar dhe laike të vendit  ka risjellë kërkesën ndaj administratës së SHBA-ve për mbajtjen e premtimit të furnizimit me armë moderne. Gjithçka nuk do të ishte ndonjë gjë shqetësuese, po mos të ishte tratativa e qeverisë Hariri. Hezbollahët (partia e Allah-ut), jo vetëm që kanë marrë një vend me rëndësi në skenën politike lokale, por ata kanë konservuar edhe armët (përkundër vendimit që kishte sanksionuar OKB-ja, me misionin e saj atje, UNIFIL). Objektivi i natyrshëm i tyre është Izraeli, ndaj të cilit Libani, sipas OKB-së, nuk duhet të kishte asnjë pretendim Cilat janë armët e Hezbollahut? Faktikisht janë ato që vijnë nga Irani dhe Siria. Kleriku ekstremist shiit në krye të Hezbollahëve mbetet arma më gjobëvënëse që ka Irani për Lindjen e Mesme. Ai vetë, përditë ripërsërit se është i gatshëm për sulm. Kuptohet se Teherani mund ta përdorë atë në çdo moment. Dhe është shqetësues fakti se Libani i moderuar, nuk po do ose nuk po kupton se integrimi i Hezbollahut në ushtrinë kombëtare paraqitet si një bumerang, por me një armatim edhe më modern.
Ndërkohë Turqia po shfaqet përditë e më tepër si lojtari i ri, paçka se ka artikuluar fraza të tilla kërcënuese për Izraelin, si: Nëse Izraeli do të përdorte kufirin ajror të Turqisë për të spiunuar vendet fqinje, do të kishte një kundërpërgjigje të barabartë me një tërmet.
Ndoshta Turqia po shikon si një alternativë kuptimplote anëtarësimi aksin Iran-Siri?

----------


## Lulzim7

E po keto jane disa shenja per nje Lufte te  3 boterore ju keshiloj te lexoni nje liber fetar islam ''Fundi i botes'' per fat te keq nuk ja di emrin autorit te librit. mduket te Ibn Kajlimit...met mira

----------


## King_Arthur

jam shume i bindur qe keto deklarata jane me shume presione qe i behen izraelit , por jam i sigurte qe izraeli nuk e ka problem fare dhe nese siria me iranin e sulmojne. izraeli e ka vertetuar kete dhe me pare kur vendet arabe e sulmuan te gjitha dhe ja doli mbane . egjiptit i pushtoi gadishullin e sinait dhe shpiku tanket qe hecnin ne rere ne shkretetire .por nese kjo deklarate do vihet ne zbatim padyshim qe ameriken e keni ne krah te izraelit .

----------


## drenicaku

> E po keto jane disa shenja per nje Lufte te  3 boterore ju keshiloj te lexoni nje liber fetar islam ''Fundi i botes'' per fat te keq nuk ja di emrin autorit te librit. mduket te Ibn Kajlimit...met mira


A po qi na e keni lodh bothen me fe,qka te hapet nje tem ju kini me lidh me fe,dhe me thuaj se kur ja ka qillu feja deri me sot,lene bre mos na shurdhoni ketu,kush do fe shkoni te dhoma e feve atje vlla une nuk hi kurr se nuk merrem me gjera te kota.

----------


## gerrard73

5 dite ka zgjatur heren tjeter lufta mes Izraelit e vendeve arabe, kesaje radhe mjaftojne tre dite.

----------


## kleos

Izraeli ate do , qe ta sulmojne e te kete arsye njehere e mire ti beje pluhur  Iran , Siri , Liban Palestine , Egjipt e ca ka ngel nai tjeter .

----------


## uvejsa

Vetem t'u ndihmoje edhe Hezbollahu edhe e pat puna  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ku i gjeni keto lajme aman?
Keni muaj qe vetem flisni flisni dhe hic. 

Me pacavurret e internetit merreni ju , apo kaq brainwash qeka kjo media amerikane?!

----------


## daniel00

> Vetem t'u ndihmoje edhe Hezbollahu edhe e pat puna


  Hahaha uroj qe t'i ndihmoje edhe Meka  :mace e verdhe:

----------


## uvejsa

Jo ore  Daniel i mjafton Hezbollahu, madje pa Iranin e Sirine. Ja ka marre doren se jo per gje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

> Jo ore  Daniel i mjafton Hezbollahu, madje pa Iranin e Sirine. Ja ka marre doren se jo per gje


Keto shtetet qe permend ti Uvejsa , nuk kane mjaftu noj here kunder Izraelit por duhet edhe Arabia me Meken aty qe te beje pjese se ka mbrojtjen e Allahut dhe padyshim do sjelle fitore . Jo per gjo po edhe Allahu do e marre si personale luften dhe per te miren e myslymaneve them , qe te fitojne njehere  :mace e verdhe:

----------


## uvejsa

Sa per info Mekka dhe Medina jane te mbrojtura, ne to nuk do kete kurr lufte. Le t'a provoje dikush dhe le te shohi se cfare do i ndodh pastaj.
Ebreheja ishte ai qe deshi t'a sulmonte Qaben, por ce gjeti  :xx: 

Israelit po ja permende Hezbollahun, ata do i kapi paniku, sepse e kane akoma te fresket humbjen e tokave qe kishin uzurpuar para shume kohe. :xx:

----------


## daniel00

Lere lere sa frike kane Izraelitet nga Hezbollahu , kurse ato dy qytetet qe jane aq te mbrojtura nuk kane pasur lufte ende se shtyjne qe lufte e tyre kunder Perendimit ta bejne te tjeret . 
Nga ato dy qytete qeveriset bota islame . 

Atje eshte truri qe komandon fetaret myslymane mbare botes , nese ato e nisin luften dhe e perfundojne si duhet te perfundoje , fetareve pastaj do t'u vije bota verdalle dhe do u humbe orientimi , s'ka me veri jug perendim lindje pa Meke e Medine siç po thua . 

Po Arabia ngaqe eshte aq e mbrojtur nga Allahu nuk ja mban te futet kurre ne lufte , se ka plot shtete kurban per ideologjine e saj .  :shkelje syri:  

Dhe nje pyetje te Vetme kam 

Nese ben lufte Arabia si toke e shenjte qe eshte , a ka mundesi te humbe ? Dhe nese eshte e pamundur te humbe pse nuk eshte futur ne lufte me kohe qe t'i dale ne krah Palestines te pakten me shenjterine e saj ?

----------


## _Troy_

> Ku i gjeni keto lajme aman?
> Keni muaj qe vetem flisni flisni dhe hic. 
> 
> Me pacavurret e internetit merreni ju , apo kaq brainwash qeka kjo media amerikane?!


sa per informacion kete lajmin e ka dhen top-channel .

----------


## xfiles

he pra kur do e sulmojne, se ngelem kshu me shprese jo sot jo neser po akoma nuk kemi pare pak aksion.

----------


## daniel00

> he pra kur do e sulmojne, se ngelem kshu me shprese jo sot jo neser po akoma nuk kemi pare pak aksion.


O Xfiles me ket Obamen do na zere gjumi duke pritur , te ishte Bushi e kishte nda mendjen me kohe , ky rri me numrator me gogla duke llogarit fushatat ekonomike qe po ndermerr ndaj Iranit , lol . 

Une them se Izraeli do t'ja nise andej nga fundi i vitit ne rastin me te mire .

----------


## uvejsa

Derisa t'u zgjaten veshet.

----------


## MARGUS

Izraeli do te luftoj deri sa te bankrotoj  ameriken
$800 bilion iraku
po aq do te kushtuj afganistani
irani  sa  iraku e afganistani  se bashku,
e lufta nuk do mund te fitohet kurr ,ne djall te shkojne izrael e arab

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> jam shume i bindur qe keto deklarata jane me shume presione qe i behen izraelit , por jam i sigurte qe izraeli nuk e ka problem fare dhe nese siria me iranin e sulmojne. izraeli e ka vertetuar kete dhe me pare kur vendet arabe e sulmuan te gjitha dhe ja doli mbane . egjiptit i pushtoi gadishullin e sinait dhe shpiku tanket qe hecnin ne rere ne shkretetire .por nese kjo deklarate do vihet ne zbatim padyshim qe ameriken e keni ne krah te izraelit .


Dy jane arsyet qe Izraeli sot ekziston si shtet. 
Njera arsyeje eshte se ka ndihmen e SHBA-ve dhe tjetra arsyeje eshte se paraqet force nukleare!
Perndryshe me keto krime qe ka be Izraeli kurre nuk do te kishte ekzistuar si shtet me shum se 10 vite.

GV_USA

----------


## xfiles

> Dy jane arsyet qe Izraeli sot ekziston si shtet. 
> Njera arsyeje eshte se ka ndihmen e SHBA-ve dhe tjetra arsyeje eshte se paraqet force nukleare!
> Perndryshe me keto krime qe ka be Izraeli kurre nuk do te kishte ekzistuar si shtet me shum se 10 vite.
> 
> GV_USA


ka ndihmen e shba thote, apo ka arme berthamore,
çifutet komandojne ameriken dhe ekonomine boterore, ja pse vellezrit e palestines nuk e ngrejne zerin.

----------

